# Baseball batting gloves....



## Tony777 (Jul 19, 2010)

I didn't like my Trek 3900 grips so I used my Nike baseball batting gloves in the interim period of wanting to buy mountain biking gloves. While I still may buy true MTB gloves and new grips, I love using my batting gloves in the interim period


----------



## sanjuro (Sep 29, 2004)

People will laugh...


----------



## trboxman (Jul 7, 2010)

Are they hot pink? 'cause I'm not sure anyone would notice if they're not hot pink...


----------



## Tony777 (Jul 19, 2010)

.........:d


----------



## carlos91 (Jun 12, 2010)

just use them if they work but from what i know is that MTB gloves absorb shock to reduce the stress on your hands and wrist!


----------



## hardwarz (Jun 12, 2009)

have 3 sets of gloves. 2 sets of motorcross gloves and one set of work/framing gloves. They all work fine.


----------



## Tony777 (Jul 19, 2010)

They're black, they didn't have hot pink at the time


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

You may end up with damaged nerve endings in your hands. Just take it easy until you can afford to upgrade to actual riding gloves. If you're riding a 29er, make sure you get the 29er gloves as they have a padding density specific for 29" wheels/suspension frequency.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Sears Craftsman Ultra Touch.

Dirt cheap, and work great.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

i wouldnt get to caught up in the marketing campange of mountain gloves. they have little wedges to better align your hands and some foam and what not. but just wear what you like.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

b-kul said:


> ... but just wear what you like.


Like a tinfoil hat.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

My brother-in-law wears batting gloves - after I convinced him to atleast wear something.

He went OTB (after I fixed his brakes) on the local bike path avoiding a crash with an out of control kid.

He thanked me for convincing him to wear gloves - AND for fixing his brakes (just not as enthusiastically). He works with his hands for a living (decorative concrete) and the gloves saved him some possible time off.

The point is, wear something :thumbsup:
You'll probably enjoy a purpose built glove a bit more (strategic padding, ventilation, texture at the lever contacts etc), but not as much as enjoying intact palms


----------

